# Redpaw X Series



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was looking at grain inclusive puppy foods and found this one and while not sold near me, I did find an online retailer w/ free shipping. I was thinking of using Native Level 3 Puppy like I did in the past, but this one has more animal sources. 

Anyone know anything about the company? 

Redpaw X Series Puppy

Chicken, chicken meal, menhaden fish meal, pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, brown rice, beet pulp, pork meat meal, chicken liver, pork blood meal, dried whey, fish oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, brewers yeast, potassium chloride, salt, sodium selenite, folic acid, Vitamins [vitamin A acetate, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin B12 supplement, choline bitartrate, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, biotin], Minerals [zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganous sulfate, magnesium sulfate, copper sulfate, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, sorbic acid (preservative), ferrous proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, magnesium proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate], dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product.



Crude Protein: Min 30%
Crude Fat: Min 18%
Crude Fiber: Max 3.5%
Moisture: Max 10%
Total Microorganisms*: 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min

(Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium in equal parts)

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles

CALORIE CONTENT
METABOLIZABLE ENERGY (CALCULATED)
Kcal/kg: 4057
Kcal/lb: 1844
Kcal/cup: 426


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Never tried it but I think I heard somewhere that it is made at the Fromm plant. Maybe someone else can verify that? It is fairly popular among some mushers.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks. I don't know anything about the company, but I haven't found anything negative so if I decide to get the puppy, I may try it.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

It looked interesting to me. I was thinking of ordering some to try when I run out of what I've got on hand. (Six different bags...)


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

DaViking is correct, Redpaw is very popular with mushers, but I'm not sure where it's made. I really need to loiter around a bit more at SDC again, check out the foods there.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to go meet the puppy Sunday so I went ahead and ordered a bag of Native Level 3 since Wag.com sells it and it is the only online place that has fast shipping to me. Everyone else takes 5-7 days and wouldn't get here in time. Even if I don't get the pup, my other dogs can eat it. 

I may try this next if I do come home with the puppy! Who am I kidding, I'm a sucker for a puppy!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

That is the best food by far that comes out of the Fromm plant. That food would be on my short list of pro-quality, no BS foods. It is sold by trainers in my area for about $1lb at least the 26% protein food is.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> That is the best food by far that comes out of the Fromm plant. That food would be on my short list of pro-quality, no BS foods.


Native is ok but don't be turned off when you open the bag because it has a really funky smell. Ash levels in Native are high by Dr. Tim's or Annamaet standards, with Level 3 in the 9% range I recall.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've fed Native before and had no complaints. It is much more affordable than the RedPaw to feed to all the dogs. Native is running $1.25/lb, Redpaw is $1.95-2/lb for me. Neither are sold in my state that I'm aware (according to their locator) and I have to order online. 

Native gave great coat and it was the only food I fed Riddick that he maintained his weight on. Greyhound puppies are very active! So I'm assuming this pup will be the same way. 

But I like that the Redpaw has multiple animal sources where the Native is mainly chicken w/ some fish. So I will most likely get a bag just to try it and see how it does.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone else feeding the Redpaw X-series for a while with more input on it???


----------

